# Prof's Theatre Remodel



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've had my second theatre for about 18 months now..and just recently I felt it was time for a bit of a change..:bigsmile:

I decided I wanted it to look more like a Traditional style of theatre, with some timber paneling..I also felt that it needed a few more downlights..and if I added soffit trays around the room, this would give me the place for more lighting..

The side curtains have acoustic panels behind them,(just fibreglass panels stuck on the wall) so when they're gone, I'm going to have to make up some new panels that look more appealing..:R

So, work has begun.

.This is how it looked until recently.





































The new soffit trays are going up..




















The next job when the other side tray is fitted, is to fit the face mouldings to them..


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Is that a do it yourself pannamorph?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a do it yourself CAVX lens, produced by Mark Techer (a member of The Shack) in Australia..


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Prof, Are you going to be doing all the work your self ?, or have you some one to help you, the Mrs can come in handy sometimes no :teeth:.... To hot yesterday for work :whew:...

Cheers....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

cinema mad said:


> Hi Prof, Are you going to be doing all the work your self ?, or have you some one to help you, the Mrs can come in handy sometimes no :teeth:.... To hot yesterday for work :whew:...
> 
> Cheers....


Hi Jason,

Yes I'll be doing all the work myself..My only nearby helper (my sister) is in Canberra at the moment..so I might have to grow another pair of hands..:heehee: 

And yes..DEFINITELY TOO HOT to work yesterday..41 here..:sweat: :whew:
Today is going to be 32C., so it's back to work..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

An update..
The face mouldings for the trays have been fitted..
Unfortunately the camera angle hasn't picked up the full shape of the mouldings very well..



















The wiring for the surrounds is only temporary at the moment..Eventually the wiring will be hidden..

That box section you can see in the corner of the LH side wall, is the channel that feeds all the cables in from the room next door containing all the AV gear..

The next job will be to start fitting the downlights and ropelight in the trays..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, prior to this heatwave we're having, I had managed to get some further progress done on the theatre re-model..
I did take some shots of the finished stages, but with my satellite computer service breaking down through the heat, I haven't been able to download them...

Today it's a bit cooler (only 41C. today), so while my service is still operating I thought it would be a good time to update..

The new downlights and LED effects lights arrived and have now been fitted and wired up..
I've also made up three of the new acoustic panels, and fitted them in position.

I forgot to mention previously, that the back wall photo was taken much earlier, and that the curtain on the back window was replaced with an acoustic window plug..

Here are the latest shots..

First Panel RH Side









Second Panel RH Side









Finished RH Side Wall









First Panel LH Side Wall









Here is a shot of the back wall showing the window plug and the LED effects lighting..
The effects lighting puts changing coloured lighting over the seating area..
It's not a very good shot..My camera doesn't like low light conditions, and the back of the room is much darker than the front area, and the camera has over compensated for the poor light..

Back Wall









I still have one more panel to make for the LH second reflection point and a bit of tidying up to do..but then it's pretty much finished...for the time being..:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice touch... snazzy!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

:bigsmile: Thanks Sonnie..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Good job Prof. :T

If I recall correctly, your speakers are hidden behind the bottom of the screen, Right?? :huh:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks salvasol,

They're actually top and bottom..6 in all including the sub..


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

Looking Good Prof, I like the border you put around your first reflection acoustic panels :T

How are you coping with this 40c + (105 f ) heat wave we are having :hissyfit: , I ant enjoying it.....

Cheers....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Jason...

The thing I hate about this weather is that it's too hot to do anything!! :whew:
You cant go outside or you'll burn to a crisp in minutes.
You certainly can't do any work, and my internet service keeps breaking down, so I just sit in front of the aircon all day..:gah:


----------



## speedklz (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Prof, Thats looking really good:T Time to get some A/C in that theatre room and watch some movies:yes:
I'll send some snow your way, we have lots to spare.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL.!! Thanks Tony..Some snow would be nice to have for a change.. but the heatwave has gone for now and we're back to reasonable temperatures again..

I've just recently finished fitting some air in the room..Just a small in-wall unit, but it cools the room nicely
I only had the RH side wall area (outside wall) where there was enough room to fit a unit, and it fitted perfectly between the acoustic panels..
Like most air-cons, it was white, but I found it too much of a distraction, so I painted it black!
This is the finished result..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That works:whew:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a very efficient little unit actually, and don't forget that my room is quite small..


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Looking good mate.:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Hakka..

It's almost finished..I can't find any straight timber locally to finish the last acoustic panel..:gah:
The heat we had totally dried out all the timber, and not being stacked properly ( as most of these timber places don't seem to worry about) every things warped!!..


----------

